# at least a 12 foot Arapaima



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

1st of thats a huge arowana and 2nd of what the hell is that on the other one..i never seen anything like it


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

_Arapaima gigas_ is an amazing fish, isn't it?

Secondly, that looks like a wig or something--like someone played dress up with their aro. I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah everytime that pic gets posted everyone scratches their heads trying to figure out whats wrong with it.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Jardini wearing a knotted plastic bag wreath?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

what happened in first foto?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

calienteboyy said:


> yeah everytime that pic gets posted everyone scratches their heads trying to figure out whats wrong with it.


so im guessing no one got to the bottom of this eh?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

next pic..


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Figured it out. Someone is training their jardini to swim packets of yayo across the border.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Figured it out. Someone is training their jardini to swim packets of yayo across the border.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

omg yuck, i almost threw up. Looks like some nasty ass skin desease yuck


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

are those scals around its neck?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I dunno but it looks f*cking disgusting.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

need_redz said:


> yeah everytime that pic gets posted everyone scratches their heads trying to figure out whats wrong with it.


so im guessing no one got to the bottom of this eh?
[/quote]

what do you mean? Whats wrong with the arowana or the picture of the Arapiama? theres nothing wrong with the fish in the 2nd picture. thats how big they get. Its not an arowana. Arowanas only get to about 3 ft.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

3 feet is still pretty big ,, i wonder who has the biggest on this fourm


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

cueball said:


> 3 feet is still pretty big ,, i wonder who has the biggest on this fourm


we still talking about fish?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

lol


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> yeah everytime that pic gets posted everyone scratches their heads trying to figure out whats wrong with it.


so im guessing no one got to the bottom of this eh?
[/quote]

what do you mean? Whats wrong with the arowana or the picture of the Arapiama? theres nothing wrong with the fish in the 2nd picture. thats how big they get. Its not an arowana. Arowanas only get to about 3 ft.
[/quote]







......................im obviously talkin about the first pic







......you said ''everytime that pic gets posted everyone scratches their heads trying to figure out whats wrong with it'' and then i said ''so im guessing no one got to the bottom of this eh?'' what dont you understand about that?


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

looks like a hair band on it


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, I believe that the pirarucu can be considered an arowana if the African Arowana is one...


----------

